# pool table recess lighting



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

Have a pool table lighting job to look at tomorrow. Mahogany trey ceiling with exposed beam work above the pool table. Center pool table fixture with 4 100 watt a-19 lamps, satin nickel finish and approx 300lb, so a fairly large fixture. Toying with the idea of using a small aquare appature led recess light over the 6 pool table pockets, are these usually placed directly above the pocket or set outside of the table footprint? Is it overkill to add these lights? Does it add any benefit to the game other then asthetics? Oh this is in a residence


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

light the pockets ? you must not play pool. the idea is to have plenty of light to make the shots.


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a center fixture that has (4) 100 watt a-19's in it, just wondering if additional light over the pocketts is benifical


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

nope


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

A recessed light over each pocket with a fixture in the center would look ridiculous.


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

why's that, a small zero sightline satin nickel square trim in a mahoganey ceiling would look that out of place. Maybe drop the center recess fixtures


----------

